# My main TV system equipment



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Paradigm Studio 10 (front x2)
SVS SB12
Energy RC-Mini
Onkyo 875
Rogers SA HDPVR 8300
Playstation 3 (for Bluray)
Sony 46XBR2
AKG K701 headphones

Other stuff listed in my sig I rotate in and out from other rooms.


----------

